# 55 gallon from petco? $



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

How much do you think a new 55 gallon standard glass aquarium from petco would cost? Just the tank, nothing else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've seen a 55g that comes with the lighted hood for about $120 at Petsmart.


----------



## scalar (Apr 19, 2010)

at petco like 189$ walmart sells a complete kit besides the stand for 180$.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

you'd be better off checking out craiglist. you can something twice the size of a 55G for $180....

My dad got his 150G tank, with hood lights and stand for $150.....

I'd check on their web-site or google shopper


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Yah I already emailed 2 people on craigslist and called one guy. No one has got back to me yet. I hope the do. One of them was giving away a 60 gallon tank. The only contact info he had on the page was random craigslist email. Every time I email the one they provide I seem to never get a response back. I hope I do this time though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Post on freecycle, and people will email you to sell you one.

It's against the rules for them to do it, but Im getting a 50G for $35 with no lights or stand or anything.


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I would wait it out on craigslist, enless you have extra money to blow and are itchin that bad for a tank. I see 55's on craigslist for around 100 bucks with stand, filter, rocks/sand, lighting, chemicals, etc everyday


----------



## outpost (Mar 30, 2010)

Yah that's what I'm going to do a guy has a complete setup for $70 near me. I really hope the tank doesn't have a lot of scratches on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

outpost said:


> Yah that's what I'm going to do a guy has a complete setup for $70 near me. I really hope the tank doesn't have a lot of scratches on it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Be patient and really pay attention to craigslist, I watched and waited almost two months, and ended up talking someone down to 30 bucks for a 55 gallon tank with a wooden stand and light, and it even had a pretty good powerhead with it too.


But if you are in a rush, that deal for 70 would definitely still be a bargain!


----------

